# Discounts



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

What discounts are around at the moment? Have they got better due to season and the current VAG issue?


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

90TJM said:


> What discounts are around at the moment? Have they got better due to season and the current VAG issue?


Get good discount easily if able to pay no PX 
(DriveTheDeal) or with PX (CarWow) 
Get quotes then take these to your Audi dealer.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got an email from Audi Manchester the other day. Their web site offers on new TTs ....
Audi Deposit Contribution - £1,000.00
Centre Deposit Contribution - £1,000.00
Part Exchange Allowance (for current TT owners) - £1,500.00

Might be worth a punt.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

if anybodys after something a bit bigger you can now get over 15k off a A7 sportback s line black edition


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

carwow - 13.8% -

New TT 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr	£32,765
Metallic - Nano grey	£550
Additional options £295
Total RRP	£33,610

Cash Offer
£29,976
£3,634 off
10.8% saving

Finance Offer
£28,976
£4,634 off
13.8% saving
View details


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

2.0 Sport £25K from Car Wow.Getting more tempted!


----------



## whiten (Nov 14, 2015)

HI 
Been comparing the broker prices and Drivethedeal.com are offeing a New TTS for just under £33,000 provided i take PCP finance.

Enquired wit a couple of other brokers and the prices offered were only if i took a car form stock, and has a TT at the moment which i dont.

anyone ordred through drivethedeal?

Neil


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

whiten said:


> HI
> Been comparing the broker prices and Drivethedeal.com are offeing a New TTS for just under £33,000 provided i take PCP finance.
> 
> Enquired wit a couple of other brokers and the prices offered were only if i took a car form stock, and has a TT at the moment which i dont.


Quite a few deals around at the moment seem to involve an extra amount of money - typically £1500 - if you trade in an old TT for Mk3. Not sure exactly why or what we should read into that.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> whiten said:
> 
> 
> > HI
> ...


Guess they are looking at keeping you as an Audi customer and getting 3 years servicing as well. Although guess the trade in price may reflect the extra discount (like below trade so all a smokescreen). Suppose the extra £1500 might tempt some if you were thinking of changing anyway


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

there are tons of unsold mk 3 TTs in stock because of poor sales , they are just trying to shift them now with discounts and deals mostly related to pcps , proof they got it wrong at launch


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

tonymar said:


> there are tons of unsold mk 3 TTs in stock because of poor sales , they are just trying to shift them now with discounts and deals mostly related to pcps , proof they got it wrong at launch


I'm not doubting you but what is the source of this information?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

We've had a our tt s tronic Quattro for 3 weeks now and whilst it is leagues ahead of the 2014 amplified black edition it replaced, you definitely pay for it.

Biggest mistake Audi made with the tt is that the cheap 1.8 model should have been available from day 1 and a Quattro diesel and an s tronic diesel should have been available too.

We were forced back into petrol because Quattro was the most important option to us.

Had a diesel been available we wouldn't have been forced into doubling our fuel bills and talking to our dealer the main reason for most people changing from Quattro diesel mk2 to not considering the mk3 was because they weren't prepared to lose Quattro.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

From what I have seen advertised on the net and seen in dealers there are lots of unsold TTs.I think the problem is that sports cars are not what people want at the moment, they want superminis and SUVs.Also the high cost of housing must be having an impact.Most of the people I work with are paying over £1K a month in rent/mortgage so they cant even afford a car like a TT.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

winrya said:


> We've had a our tt s tronic Quattro for 3 weeks now and whilst it is leagues ahead of the 2014 amplified black edition it replaced, you definitely pay for it.
> 
> Biggest mistake Audi made with the tt is that the cheap 1.8 model should have been available from day 1 and a Quattro diesel and an s tronic diesel should have been available too.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, always have had tdi's and Quattro a must for us. Gutted that it's not available now. Will therefore not consider the diesel in future. Really not sure what to do next - which is a great pity.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> tonymar said:
> 
> 
> > there are tons of unsold mk 3 TTs in stock because of poor sales , they are just trying to shift them now with discounts and deals mostly related to pcps , proof they got it wrong at launch
> ...


i know a salesman at an audi dealership in the north west , audi sell more TTs in the uk than anywhere else in europe , its no big secret that they did not sell as many as they were targeting after launch , although sales have picked up recently due to audi targeting existing tt owners who were already on mk 2 hp\pcp deals and getting them into mk3 s for similar money


----------



## numphed (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure if this is of use to anyone but I recently purchased a TT via Orange Wheels and they were brilliant, very pleasant folks to deal with.

I managed approx 17-18% off a new 2.0 TFSI Quattro S-Line in Daytona Grey with Tech Pack, Comfort and Sound Pack, Heated Seats and Privacy Glass. List price was around £40,400 and after discount it was approx £33,400.

Not sure if thats considered a good deal to be honest but I'm happy with the numbers!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

numphed said:


> Not sure if this is of use to anyone but I recently purchased a TT via Orange Wheels and they were brilliant, very pleasant folks to deal with.
> 
> I managed approx 17-18% off a new 2.0 TFSI Quattro S-Line in Daytona Grey with Tech Pack, Comfort and Sound Pack, Heated Seats and Privacy Glass. List price was around £40,400 and after discount it was approx £33,400.
> 
> Not sure if thats considered a good deal to be honest but I'm happy with the numbers!


17-18% discount has to be a good deal - well done  
Did you go the PCP route and thus get the benefit of a deposit contribution (£1k-£2k?)
How far from where you live is the dealer that Orange Wheels hooked you up with?


----------



## numphed (Jun 1, 2012)

Arbalest said:


> numphed said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this is of use to anyone but I recently purchased a TT via Orange Wheels and they were brilliant, very pleasant folks to deal with.
> ...


Thanks! Yes I took out a 48 month PCP deal. The discount consisted of £2000 from Audi and £5000 from the dealer. The dealer was over 200 miles from me but we arranged driven delivery. Whilst I was initially hesitant about buying like this it worked out well, a couple of phone calls and a handful of emails covered everything.

I didn't have a pleasant experience with the salesmen at my local dealer either, so I'd definitely consider using a broker again in the future!


----------

